# Fly Banner Ad



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Am I being overly sensitive, or does the fly banner ad with all its buzzing drive anyone else up the wall?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

You're not alone ... 
http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=1109


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

What is funny I have not seen it on here.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well these adds are what fund the site, any less adds, or maybe less annoying that dont pay as much probably means a slower site. i heard the sites get pretty pricey, its a fair trade, annoying banners, but support the site by viewing the sponsors.

just guesses on how things work.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*points and laughs at you all*
Except Mark, I guess.
I haven't _seen_ it, but I usually don't pay attention to the ads anyway. And I have no sound system hooked up to my computer, so the only noise I ever here, are my pets. Bird squaking, rats scurrying and cats mewing 
Maybe if I get my Pleco a mate, I could hear them croak LOL


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have not seen the ad either. Although I pay no attention to the banners and have my sound on mute all the time...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay vivid dawn. Our pet linup is pretty similar. birds, rats, fish, But I have dogs instead of cats and I also have a guinea pig.


----------

